
Stripe is down - flylib
https://status.stripe.com
======
guiambros
_" 99.925% uptime for the last 90 days"_

Measuring uptime over a 90 days period seems disingenuous.

------
leesalminen
Statusgator.io picked up on this before status.stripe was updated.

